# rectangle swarm catcher



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

From what I understand they are discontinued. I think there's another thread currently going on about them.

Ed


----------



## outofabluesky (Feb 20, 2010)

You may just want to convert an 8 frame deep. See


----------



## ldh1006 (Nov 12, 2011)

it appears that the manufactures DO NOT pay attention 2 the bee keepers ....i still have one of the rectangle traps .."best one i ever used".....So the manufactures stopped making them in favor of the old flower pot type......WHY?????


----------



## outofabluesky (Feb 20, 2010)

ldh1006 said:


> it appears that the manufactures DO NOT pay attention 2 the bee keepers ....i still have one of the rectangle traps .."best one i ever used".....So the manufactures stopped making them in favor of the old flower pot type......WHY?????


The manufacturer is targeting pest control, not beekeepers. So it is a marketing focus problem.


----------

